# Dual Rank vs Single Rank



## Rammler2 (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

Spiele mit dem Gedanken für meinen zweiten Rechner neuen Ram zu kaufen. Hier gibts ja den ram Mythen Thread wo erklärt wird, dass single Rank viel langsamer als Dual Rank ist. Sollte ich daher auf 8gb Riegel achten? Gibt e das Problem immer noch?


----------



## tigra456 (2. Juli 2017)

Ja ist bei Ryzen wohl wichtig, da dort Dual-Rank nicht bei hohen MHZ läuft.
Bei Intel Systemen ist es ansich egal.

Bei 8 Gb Riegel sind die meisten Dual-Ranked und bei 16 GB (oft auch).

Ich habe die Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-19-19-36  aus erster Hand günstig gekauft.

Aber einen Nutzen hat man von Dual-Ranked (Schlichtweg mehr Leistung)


----------



## Elistaer (2. Juli 2017)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Ja ist bei Ryzen wohl wichtig, da dort Dual-Rank nicht bei hohen MHZ läuft.
> Bei Intel Systemen ist es ansich egal.
> 
> Bei 8 Gb Riegel sind die meisten Dual-Ranked und bei 16 GB (oft auch).
> ...


Naja sie laufen nur bedingt mit hohen Takt wobei die g.skill Ripjaws ja Dual ranked sind und viele berichten davon das sie auf 3200 MHz laufen seit AGESA 1.0.6


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rammler2 (2. Juli 2017)

Also haben Dual Rank immernoch einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil? Wie gross fällt der bei gleichem Takt denn aus? 
Macht es dann wirklich Sinn statt 4gb Riegel mindestens 8Gb Riegel zu nehmen?


----------



## onlygaming (2. Juli 2017)

Ich  meine mal gehört zu haben das 2666 Dual Ranked so schnell wie 3200 Single Ranked sein soll, mein G.Skill RipJaws V 3200 ist Dual Rank und läuft wie Elistaer schon schrieb seid AGESA 1.0.0.6 zwar nicht auf 3200, aber auf 2933 Mhz


----------



## Elistaer (2. Juli 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich  meine mal gehört zu haben das 2666 Dual Ranked so schnell wie 3200 Single Ranked sein soll, mein G.Skill RipJaws V 3200 ist Dual Rank und läuft wie Elistaer schon schrieb seid AGESA 1.0.0.6 zwar nicht auf 3200, aber auf 2933 Mhz


Bei Ryzen laufen die singelranked mit 2600 genauso schnell wie Dual ranked mit 3200 oder der Unterschied war im 1 - 2 % Bereich. Bzw als messchwankung zu beschreiben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ryle (2. Juli 2017)

2666 Dual Ranked entspricht etwa 3200 Single Rank bei ähnlichen Timings. Vorteil ist aber, dass DR den Memory Controller nicht so sehr belastet und du dadurch eben weniger Kompatibilitätsprobleme bekommst und meistens auch schärfere Timings und/oder geringere Spannungen fahren kannst.
Wenn du Glück hast und hoch getakteten Dual Rank sogar zum laufen bekommst, dann bringt dir das effektiv nochmals mehr. Grundsätzlich würde ich DR immer vorziehen, wenn du die Wahl hast.


----------



## manimani89 (2. Juli 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Bei Ryzen laufen die singelranked mit 2600 genauso schnell wie Dual ranked mit 3200 oder der Unterschied war im 1 - 2 % Bereich. Bzw als messchwankung zu beschreiben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



nope dual ranked bringt dir deutlich meh leistung als 1-2% eher 15%


----------



## markus1612 (2. Juli 2017)

manimani89 schrieb:


> nope dual ranked bringt dir deutlich meh leistung als 1-2% eher 15%


Es geht aber darum, dass zwischen 2666 DR und 3200 SR nur 1-2% liegen.


----------



## Rammler2 (2. Juli 2017)

Sind denn alle 8gb Riegel immer Dual Rank?


----------



## Salatsauce45 (2. Juli 2017)

Nein. Musst auf Userdaten zurückgreifen. Hier ist eine aktuelle Liste, die vom Youtuber Hardware Rat geführt wird. Link
Einfach Spalte D nach Alphabet sortieren und dann nach 8GB Modulen ausschau halten. Achte darauf, dass die selben Module verschieden bestückt sein können.


----------



## GEChun (9. April 2018)

Gerade mal auf diesen Threat gestoßen.

Stelle mir gerade die Frage ob es Sinn macht auf Dual Rank zu wechseln die G.Skill Ripjaws sind nämlich alle nur Single Rank. 

Habe DDR4 3000mhz CL von von der Serie und DDR4 3200 CL14. 

Hab mich wohl ein wenig irreführend umgeschaut. 
Da das Hochtakten des Ripjaws RAM über 3200 Mhz in meinem System auch ein Leistungs malus gibt und ich mit der Gesamtperformance nicht zufrieden bin... überlege ich nun halt den Wechsel. 

Problem 32GB Ripjaw V 3200mhz cl 14  bringen 62000MB/S Lesegeschwindigkeit.

16GB Ripjaw IV 3000Mhz CL15 bringen 60.000MB/S.

48GB Ripjaw V 3200Mhz CL14 bringen 64.500MB/s

32GB Ripjaw V 3400Mhz CL15 im OC bringwn aber nur 47.000MB/s.

Ich möchte aber gerne an die 80.000MB/s mit meinem System...

Alle Konfigurationen im Quadchannel getestet.

Kann mir jemand von Euch vl sagen welchen Dual Rank RAM ihr nutzt und mir welcher übertragungsrate? 

Habe gesehen das Corsair, Kingston und Ballistix recht gut mit Dual Rank aufgestellt sind. Interessant wären für mich daher Corsair und Ballistix Modelle.


----------



## Torben456 (9. April 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Gerade mal auf diesen Threat gestoßen.
> 
> Stelle mir gerade die Frage ob es Sinn macht auf Dual Rank zu wechseln die G.Skill Ripjaws sind nämlich alle nur Single Rank.
> 
> ...



Also Dual Ranked Ram hat einen besseren data-bus, daraus würde ich schließen, dass der Datendurchsatz auch höher sein sollte und du näher an die 80.000MB/s kommst als bei Single Ranked^^


----------

